# Just finished: Frankenstein, Pain Parlor & Gruesome Goodies



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Finished the photo shoot this past weekend, and worked it into my website late last night.
After 2.5 months of gluing, sanding, gap-filling and meticulously painting, I have finally finished 3 new Monster Scene kits all in one new display.
Enjoy!

Frankenstein’s Gruesome Parlor:
http://www.bobbysmonstermodels.com/


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

A very nice build up of all three integrated together. The scene fits together perfectly and the models are pristine, immaculate, very skilled builds. Is the rabbit from Dencomm as well as the skeleton? If so I have both in my stash too but have yet to build any of the monster scenes kits. Every time one of you guys does such a great build I want to open that box and start right away. Once again, too many models (actually never too many models!), too little time.

Bob K.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey Bob, 
Thank you. The rabbit came with the Gruesome Goodies. The skeleton came with the Pain Parlor. The rats on the floor, the centipede, and the spider came from the Polar Lights Mummy (it had extra glow parts).


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Excellent work! I love how crisp and clean everything looks on this. Frankie's skin is just about the perfect shade of green. Does he still glow at all? Working on him now myself and I'm hoping to wash the skin so it looks good but still glows a bit.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

I use enamels. Primer coated him with flat black.
Painted his skin with Model Master Pale Green. Let it dry, and took some Pale Green and added some white to lighten the green, and did the final dry brushing. Black acrylic wash with touches of maroon. No glow on this guy.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Super clean man! Great looking work all around.

~RK~


----------



## leadfoot (Mar 26, 2009)

Very cool, great paint jobs.
I don't remember Frankenstein being available as part of the current Monster Scences.
Where did he come from? I mean besides from Dr. Deadly.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Well done Bob, kudos on all kits!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Really nice work!


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks guys! 
Leadfoot, Frankenstein came out in the first wave of Monster Scenes. I think it's been almost 3 years ago now.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great model kits and like your toy collection, too!


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Fantastic work on these kits!


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow! Great work! And they do look great grouped together!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Great!!


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks guys! Working on the Pendulum and Vampirella now. I'm skipping the Giant Insect. I didn't buy him......hoping Moebius has plans for "new" Monster Scenes in the future.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Yes Great work! Cannot wait to get them one day for Monster Cafe Saltillo.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Awesome job RAT! Shows how great these kits look when done correctly!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Rat- I think I said this in another forum, but you have a really cool website. I love all your stuff, sir!


----------

